# Rest ? For skinny arrows



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

I have just got some skinny arrows and am curious about what type rest some of you are using for these type arrows, i have a pro tuner on for now, just wondering what else to try...... thanks


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I use a pro tuner or else a SH Infinity with a lizard tongue launcher. I also use them with my 27's. I just change the blade size to accomidate the larger diameter shaft.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think probably at least 70% of people would tell you not to look any further than the Pro Tuner. I am new to field archery, but I know I love mine. Some people will say a standard "blade" is fine.. I took an extra step and used a grinder on a dremel tool and narrowed my standard blade a little to give extra fletching clearance. You can also buy narrow blades too.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a narrow blade on mine and keeping those tiny arrows on it during the draw:***:........ oh well.....


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

tntone said:


> I have a narrow blade on mine and keeping those tiny arrows on it during the draw:***:........ oh well.....


Try the target/hunter head pictured with the blades.
Arrow can't fall off.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

tntone said:


> I have a narrow blade on mine and keeping those tiny arrows on it during the draw:***:........ oh well.....


Check to be sure you don't have some nock pinch going on.. that will often cause 'arrow' bounce during the draw cycle.. and .. how do you have your nock point setup.. do you use a loop? anything else besides that?

About every field archer I shoot with uses a blade, most the ProTuner, some the TT, and many of them shoot those pricey micro arrows.. :nod: :lol:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tntone said:


> I have a narrow blade on mine and keeping those tiny arrows on it during the draw:***:........ oh well.....


Get a little bit of down pressure on your arrow as you draw, and that will take care of that.

It's not hard to get a little down pressure. You can either tie a serving nock under your nock, then put your loop on either side of the nock. Or tie a serving nock above, and below your nock, and tie both ends of your loop below your nock. Either of these will put a little bit of downward pressure on your arrow while your drawing helping to keep the shaft on the blade.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I use a narrow blade for everything, even indoors for Xringers.. and yes, once in a while you'll see me either let down with ACC's to reset my arrow on the rest, or reach out with my finger indoors and put the arrow back up on the blade (cause the shafts are long enough to do this.. :lol: ), usually because I wasn't very smooth on my draw stroke.. (I'm workin on that.. :wink: )


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Get a little bit of down pressure on your arrow as you draw, and that will take care of that.
> 
> It's not hard to get a little down pressure. You can either tie a serving nock under your nock, then put your loop on either side of the nock. Or tie a serving nock above, and below your nock, and tie both ends of your loop below your nock. Either of these will put a little bit of downward pressure on your arrow while your drawing helping to keep the shaft on the blade.


You can also do this by tying upper and lower nock points, loop outside of both, but make the lower point longer than the upper. I use 4 wraps on my upper and 7 on the lower and it works like a champ..


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> You can also do this by tying upper and lower nock points, loop outside of both, but make the lower point longer than the upper. I use 4 wraps on my upper and 7 on the lower and it works like a champ..


That works for me.

Here's an article from John Dudley that might help

http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

CarlV said:


> That works for me.
> 
> Here's an article from John Dudley that might help
> 
> http://www.dudleyarchery.info/articles/biissue34.pdf


Yep.. there's also one on the Archery Lessons Online site from Adam that has step by step vid.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. there's also one on the Archery Lessons Online site from Adam that has step by step vid.. :thumb:


(but I now realize you have to be a member to see it.. I think.. :doh: ) :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I use the same blade for fatties and skinny arrows.....

Even with Nano's, ACEs, X10s etc there really isn't a need to use a skinny blade.


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I use the same blade for fatties and skinny arrows.....
> 
> Even with Nano's, ACEs, X10s etc there really isn't a need to use a skinny blade.


So a wide .10 will work for acc 339's? You'd think it would strip the fletching but I bet slow motion footage may prove your point.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

White Nock said:


> So a wide .10 will work for acc 339's? You'd think it would strip the fletching but I bet slow motion footage may prove your point.


No_X_Eddie still had the wide blade on his ProTuner last week when he borrowed and shot some of my ACC 3-28s and there was no problem. Like Jarlicker pointed out, "it has a lot more to do with the angle of the blade than it does the width".


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No_X_Eddie still had the wide blade on his ProTuner last week when he borrowed and shot some of my ACC 3-28s and there was no problem. Like Jarlicker pointed out, "it has a lot more to do with the angle of the blade than it does the width".


So what you are saying is, it has a lot more to do with the angle of the dangle, than the illusion of the protrusion??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> So what you are saying is, it has a lot more to do with the angle of the dangle, than the illusion of the protrusion??


I bet you're one of those folks that has a mirror on their bedroom ceiling: "Objects in the mirror are larger than they appear" :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

White Nock said:


> So a wide .10 will work for acc 339's? You'd think it would strip the fletching but I bet slow motion footage may prove your point.


Yes that combo will work....but I haven't tried it....but I know I have seen people shoot a similar combo. I don't shoot wide blades for indoors so I have no reason to shoot them with anything else.....

Like Prag said though...it's all about the angle. If your using the correct blade stiffness and angle your blade is correct and your nocking point is correct the blade is gonna flex out of the way anyway. 

You should be able to nock your arrow upside down and not have it mess with anything  there is an article by John Dudley that talks about this :wink:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I use the same blade for fatties and skinny arrows.....
> 
> Even with Nano's, ACEs, X10s etc there really isn't a need to use a skinny blade.


+2 

I use the wide blade both indoors and outdoors

CE 27's and ace 470's


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I bet you're one of those folks that has a mirror on their bedroom ceiling: "Objects in the mirror are larger than they appear" :wink:


How did you know??


----------

